# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Ψυχομετρία - Ψυχομετρικά Τεστ >  Τεστ Προσωπικότητας (Β)

## anasia

Τεστ Β

Απαντηστε όσο πιο ειλικρινά και αναλυτικά μπορείτε στις ερωτησεις:

*Σαπουνοφουσκες*
Θυμάστε εκείνες τις μέρες του καλοκαιριού που δεν είχατε σχολείο και ολη μέρα παιζατε έξω? Τωρα ειστε εκείνο το μικρό παιδάκι και παιζεται με τις σαπουνοφουσκες. Ποια φράση ταιριάζει καλύτερα στη σκηνή που φαντάζεστε?
Α)Οι φούσκες σας πετάνε ψηλά στον ουρανό.
Β)Κανετε εκατοντάδες μικρές φούσκες με το παιχνιδάκι σας.
Γ)Συγκεντρώνεστε για να καταφέρετε να βγάλετε μια μοναδικη αλλά τεράστια φούσκα.Κρατείστε το γερά και μην εγκαταλείπεται την προσπάθεια προκειμένου να το πετύχετε. Με τον καιρό θα δείτε ότι δεν ειναι ακατόρθωτο.
Δ)Οι απογοητεύτικές εμπειριες που είχατε με όνειρα και ελπιδες που ματαιώθηκαν έχουν σημαδέψει τον τρόπο που βλέπετε σήμερα τη ζωή. Μπορείτε ομως με την προυπόθεση ότι θα συνεχισετε να βάζετε στοχους στο μέλλον να τις αντιμετωπισετε και σαν μια άσκηση ζωής που θα σας κάνει πιο δυνατούς. Μη φοβάστε να κάνετε όνειρα.

Τα αποτελέσματα θα αναφερθούνε αργότερα!

Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## keep_walking

Εμμμμ θα εκανα εκατονταδες μικρες φουσκες αλλα πλεον θα το βαριομουν γρηγορα οποτε επιλεγω το τριτο,προσπαθω να κανω μια μεγαλη φουσκα και αλλα τετοια κολπακια για να γινει πιο ενδιαφερον.

----------


## righttochange

Χμμ, το Α

----------


## feli

To B

----------


## coma

εγώ κανένα από τα παραπάνω 
φυσάω αλλά δεν γίνεται φούσκα σπάει

----------


## coma

:(

----------


## kokkinoskoufitsa2

anasia,μήπως το Δ του τεστ είναι αποτέλεσμα...? :/

Χρύσα

----------


## anasia

Οουπς:P
Τα μπερδεψα! Γι\'αυτό θατο 3αναδώσω ολόκληρο και σωστό αλλά χωρίς τις απαντήσεις!
Ευχαριστώ για την ειδοποίηση!

----------


## anasia

Θυμάστε εκείνες τις μέρες του καλοκαιριού που δεν είχατε σχολείο και ολη μέρα παιζατε έξω? Τωρα ειστε εκείνο το μικρό παιδάκι και παιζεται με τις σαπουνοφουσκες. Ποια φράση ταιριάζει καλύτερα στη σκηνή που φαντάζεστε?
Α)Οι φούσκες σας πετάνε ψηλά στον ουρανό.
Β)Κανετε εκατοντάδες μικρές φούσκες με το παιχνιδάκι σας.
Γ)Συγκεντρώνεστε για να καταφέρετε να βγάλετε μια μοναδικη αλλά τεράστια φούσκα.
Δ)Ο αέρας παίρνει τις φούσκες που φτιάχνεται και τις μεταφέρει πίσω σας!

Αυτό είναι το σωστό! Πως τα μπερδεψα δεν καταλαβαίνω:D
Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## raphsssodos

Τώρα το Γ.
στην αρχή κάνω πολλές μικρές ώσπου να συνειδητοποιήσω πως μπορώ να κάνω κ μεγάλες...τότε δεν με ενδιαφέρουν πια οι μικρές κ προσπαθώ να κάνω μόνο μεγάλες...στην αρχή με ενοχλεί το γεγονός πως δεν μπορώ να κάνω μόνο μεγάλες φούσκες...μετά όμως συμβιβάζομαι με αυτό κ συνεχίζω να παίζω...μετά όσο βλέπω τις φούσκες να ξεφουσκώνουν κ να χάνονται στον αέρα κ μάλιστα όσο πιο μεγάλες τόσο πιο γρήγορα να συμβαίνει αυτό προσπαθώ να τις συγκρατώ όσο πιο πολύ στο στόμιο...

----------


## anasia

Εαν δώσατε απάντηση:

Α)Τα ονειρα σας φαίνοτανι απλησιαστα και απραγματοποίητα, πετάνε μακριά σας με τον αέρα όπως οι σαπουνοφουσκες σας. Πιθανόν να ονειρεύεστε πολλά πραγματα για το άμεσο μέλλον η οι φαντασιώσεις σας πλησιάζουν το αδύνατο. Ότι από αυτα και αν συμβαίνει η απόσταση μεταξυ των ονείρων σας και της πραγματικότητας είναι μεγάλη. Ακόμη και οταν διηγείστε στους άλλους τα σχέδια σας για το μέλλον, μια φωνή μέσα σας υπενθυμιζει πόσο ευθραστά και εφήμερα ειναι πολλά απο αυτά.

Β)Ονειρεύστε πράγματα που είναι προσιτά. Τα ονειρά σας ειναι ρεαλιστικά και μπορουν να πραγματοποιηθούν. Αποφασίστε τι είναι αυτό που θέλετε περισσότερο στη ζωή σας, βάλτε μπρος και καντε τα πάντα για να το κατορθώσετε. Αν τα κυνηγάτε όλα ταυτόχρονα διατρέχετε τον κίνδυνο να βρεθείτε παλι στο τέλος με άδεια χέρια.

Γ)Έχετε ενα όνειρο μοναδικό και σπουδαίο ή μια φιλοδοξία που ειναι για σας το μονο που δινει νόημα στη ζωή σας. Κρατείστε το γερά και μην εγκαταλείπεται την προσπάθεια προκειμένου να το πετύχετε. Με τον καιρο θα δειτε ότι δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο.

Δ)Οι απογοτευτικές εμπειρίες που είχατε με ονειρα και ελπίδες που ματαιώθηκαν έχουν σημαδέψει τον τρόπο που βλέπετε σημερα τη ζωή σας. Μπορείτε όμως με την προυπόθεση ότι θα συνεχίσετε να βάζετε στόχους στο μέλλον να τις αντιμετωπίσετε και σαν μια άσκηση ζωής που θα σας κάνει πιο δυνατούς. Μη φοβάστε να κάνετε όνειρα!

Ευχαριστώ!;)

----------


## Kivyz03

RE PEIDIA KALA TA TRIA PTWTA WMOS STO DELTA OLA THOLONOUN N MOU FENETAI ?
TESPA EGW OTA EKANA FOUSKALES PATNA MIKRA GIATI ME IKANOPOIOUSE MONO KAI H EIKONA POU EIXA MIA TETOIA DYNAMH/XEXEXEXEXEXEXE

----------


## Βίλλια

Εγω θέλω να γίνω η ίδια μια φούσκα και να σκασω!

----------


## Έλενα

καλο ηταν και σωστο,απαντησα α!

----------


## NATNIK

> _Originally posted by anasia_
> Τεστ Β
> 
> Απαντηστε όσο πιο ειλικρινά και αναλυτικά μπορείτε στις ερωτησεις:
> 
> *Σαπουνοφουσκες*
> Θυμάστε εκείνες τις μέρες του καλοκαιριού που δεν είχατε σχολείο και ολη μέρα παιζατε έξω? Τωρα ειστε εκείνο το μικρό παιδάκι και παιζεται με τις σαπουνοφουσκες. Ποια φράση ταιριάζει καλύτερα στη σκηνή που φαντάζεστε?
> Α)Οι φούσκες σας πετάνε ψηλά στον ουρανό.
> Β)Κανετε εκατοντάδες μικρές φούσκες με το παιχνιδάκι σας.
> ...


χμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμμ το Α μαλλον!!

----------


## Helena

βού...άρα έχω ρεαλιστικά όνειρα κατα το τέστ...ούφ ησύχασα τώρα :P:P

----------


## interappted

βιλλια κι εγω μαζι σου..η μαλλον θα εμπενα σε μια τεραστια φουσκα κ θα εμενα εκει μεσα κ ψηλα...μακρια!!!

----------


## Adzik

ΤΕΣΤ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ
1)Προχωράς προς το σπίτι του αγοριού/κοπελιάς σου. Υπάρχουν δυο δρόμοι
για να πας εκεί. Ο ένας είναι ένας ίσιος δρόμος που σε πάει εκεί γρήγορα,
αλλα είναι συνηθισμένος και βαρετός. Ο άλλος είναι ένας με αρκετές στροφές
και γεμάτος με αξιοθέατα στη διαδρομή, αλλα αργείς λίγο για να φτάσεις στο
σπίτι του/της αγαπημένου/αγαπημένης σου


====&gt; ΠΟΙΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΕΙΣ; τον μικρό ή τον μεγάλο;



2) Στο δρόμο βλέπεις δυο θάμνους με τριαντάφυλλα. Ο ένας είναι γεμάτος με
άσπρα τριαντάφυλλα και ο άλλος με κόκκινα τριαντάφυλλα. Αποφασίζεις να
πάρεις 20 τριαντάφυλλα για το/την αγόρι/κοπέλα σου.


====&gt; ΤΙ ΣΥΝΔΙΑΣΜΟ ΧΡΩΜΑΤΩΝ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΕΙΣ; (Οποιοσδήποτε συνδιασμός ακόμη
και ένα χρώμα είναι εντάξει)



3) Επιτέλους φτάνεις στο σπίτι του/της αγοριού/κοπέλας σου. Χτυπάς το
κουδούνι και απαντάει η καμαριέρα. Μπορείς να ζητήσεις απο την καμαριέρα
να πει στο/στην αγόρι/κοπέλα σου να κατέβει, ή μπορείς να πας να τον/την
πάρεις ο ίδιος.


====&gt; ΠΟΙΑ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΕΙΣ; ζητάς απο την καμαριέρα ή πας μόνος σου;



4) Τώρα ανεβαίνεις στο δωμάτιο του/της φίλου/φίλης σου και δεν είναι
κανείς εκεί. Μπορείς να αφήσεις τα τριαντάφυλλα στο παράθυρο ή στο
κρεβάτι.


=====&gt; ΠΟΥ ΒΑΖΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΤΡΙΑΝΤΑΦΥΛΛΑ; στο κρεβάτι ή στο παράθυρο;



5) Αργότερα είναι ώρα για ύπνο. Εσυ και ο/η αγαπημένος/αγαπημένη σου πάτε
για ύπνο σε ξεχωριστα δωμάτια. Ξυπνας το πρωι, και πας στο δωμάτιο του/της
φίλης σου για να τον/την δεις.
Μπαίνεις στο δωμάτιο:


=====&gt; ΑΥΤΟΣ/ΑΥΤΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΞΥΠΝΙΟΣ/Α Ή ΚΟΙΜΑΤΑΙ; (διάλεξε ένα)



6) Είναι ώρα να πάς σπίτι σου τώρα, και ξεκινάς να πας πίσω. Μπορείς να
πάρεις τους δύο δρόμους: Τον συνηθισμένο, βαρετό που σε πάει σπίτι γρήγορα
ή αυτόν με τις στροφές, γεμάτο με τα αξιοθέατα που πάς με το πάσο σου.


====&gt; ΠΟΙΟΝ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΕΙΣ; τον μικρό ή τον μεγάλο;

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> ΤΕΣΤ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ
> 1)Προχωράς προς το σπίτι του αγοριού/κοπελιάς σου. Υπάρχουν δυο δρόμοι
> για να πας εκεί. Ο ένας είναι ένας ίσιος δρόμος που σε πάει εκεί γρήγορα,
> αλλα είναι συνηθισμένος και βαρετός. Ο άλλος είναι ένας με αρκετές στροφές
> και γεμάτος με αξιοθέατα στη διαδρομή, αλλα αργείς λίγο για να φτάσεις στο
> σπίτι του/της αγαπημένου/αγαπημένης σου
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Adzik

και αλλο ενα...

Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
1.Ένα εμπόδιο υψώνεται μεταξύ εσάς και τις φράουλες.Πόσο είναι περιπου το ύψος αυτού του εμποδίου και πως είναι αυτο το εμπόδιο?
2.Μπαίνεται στο χωράφι και τρώτε φράουλες. Πόσες περίπου τρώτε?
3.Ξαφνικά μπαινει ο ιδιοκτήτης και αρχίζει να σας φωνάζει. Τι λέτε για να υπερασπιστείτε τον εαυτο σας?
4.Τωρα που ολα τέλιωσαν, πώς ήταν τελικά η γευση που είχαν οι φράουλες? Πώς νιώσατε όταν κλέβατε?

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> και αλλο ενα...
> 
> Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
> 1.Ένα εμπόδιο υψώνεται μεταξύ εσάς και τις φράουλες.Πόσο είναι περιπου το ύψος αυτού του εμποδίου και πως είναι αυτο το εμπόδιο?
> 
> ε..στο μισο μετρο περιπου..κατω απο την λεκανη...ενα λευκο τυχακι..απο τουβλα...
> 
> 
> ...


για να σασ δω..¨)μακια

----------


## liberchild

[quote]_Originally posted by Adzik_
και αλλο ενα...

Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
1.Ένα εμπόδιο υψώνεται μεταξύ εσάς και τις φράουλες.Πόσο είναι περιπου το ύψος αυτού του εμποδίου και πως είναι αυτο το εμπόδιο?

-γύρω στο μισό μέτρο

2.Μπαίνεται στο χωράφι και τρώτε φράουλες. Πόσες περίπου τρώτε?

-δεν τρώω γιατί πρώτα πρέπει να τις πλύνω

----------


## Adzik

lol..υποθετικα μιλωντασ?..πεσ πωσ εχει εκει μια βρυσουλα...και τισ πλενεισ..:):):

----------


## liberchild

[quote]_Originally posted by Adzik_
και αλλο ενα...

Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
1.Ένα εμπόδιο υψώνεται μεταξύ εσάς και τις φράουλες.Πόσο είναι περιπου το ύψος αυτού του εμποδίου και πως είναι αυτο το εμπόδιο?
2.Μπαίνεται στο χωράφι και τρώτε φράουλες. Πόσες περίπου τρώτε?

-μέχρι να χορτάσω

3.Ξαφνικά μπαινει ο ιδιοκτήτης και αρχίζει να σας φωνάζει. Τι λέτε για να υπερασπιστείτε τον εαυτο σας?

-τον κοιτάω κ με κοιτάει

4.Τωρα που ολα τέλιωσαν, πώς ήταν τελικά η γευση που είχαν οι φράουλες? Πώς νιώσατε όταν κλέβατε? 

-καλές οι φράουλες χάλια που με τσάκωσε να κλέβω

----------


## Sofia

α.το σύντομο
β.κόκκινα
γ.εγώ η ίδια
δ.κρεβάτι
ε.ξύπνιος
στ.τον αργό

----------


## Dalia

1.τον σύντομο

2.κόκκινα

3.πάω η ίδια

4.στο κρεβάτι

5.κοιμάται

6.τον σύντομο

----------


## Kassi

Οι φούσκες μου πετούσαν ψηλά στον ουρανό......Πάω να δω ερμηνεία...

----------


## Kassi

Είδα την απάντηση.Έπεσε μέσα 1000%..Μπράβο το τέστ!!!

----------


## Kassi

Ωραίο μοιάζει και αυτό το τεστ.Ειδικά με τους δρόμους.Πάμε λοιπόν...
1.Τον μικρό.Όταν βιάζομαι δεν έχω χρόνο για χάσιμο..
2.Τα γύρω άσπρα,τα μέσα κόκκινα.
3.Room service παρακαλώ-την καμαριέρα
4.Στο κρεβάτι
5.Αυτός κοιμάται-το χαϊβάνι!!!!
6.Τον με στροφές.Πάντα αναλογίζομαι στο φεύγα και θέλω τον χρόνο μου...

----------


## Kassi

> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> και αλλο ενα...
> 
> Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
> 1.Ένα εμπόδιο υψώνεται μεταξύ εσάς και τις φράουλες.Πόσο είναι περιπου το ύψος αυτού του εμποδίου και πως είναι αυτο το εμπόδιο?
> 2.Μπαίνεται στο χωράφι και τρώτε φράουλες. Πόσες περίπου τρώτε?
> 3.Ξαφνικά μπαινει ο ιδιοκτήτης και αρχίζει να σας φωνάζει. Τι λέτε για να υπερασπιστείτε τον εαυτο σας?
> 4.Τωρα που ολα τέλιωσαν, πώς ήταν τελικά η γευση που είχαν οι φράουλες? Πώς νιώσατε όταν κλέβατε?


Χαχαχαχα.Κι αυτό έχει πλάκα.
1.Σε αγρό είμαι άρα υπολογίζω να είναι κανάς ψευτοσιδερένιος φράχτης ύψους πιο κάτω απ\'το ύψος μου για να τον πηδήξω..(Όπως θέλω τα βγάζω...χαχα)Άρα υπολογίζω κάτι σε 1.20.
2.Τρώω 5 το πολύ.Ξινές είναι και δεν μου αρέσουν..Άσε που τώρα που διάβαζα μια απάντηση ταυτίστηκα.Δεν είναι πλυμένες και είμαι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική.Καθαρι τητα και ξερό ψωμί....Αλλά υποθετικά 5...
3.Γυρνάω τρομαγμένη αλλά ψύχραιμη και του λέω με χαριτωμενιά \"Καλέ,δικό σας είναι το χωράφι;Αχ,δεν το ήξερα.Χίλια συγνώμη...\"
4.Χάλια οι φράουλες.Μια ξινίλα...Δεν ένιωσα ότι έκλεβα.

----------


## Kassi

[quote]_Originally posted by liberchild_



> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> και αλλο ενα...
> 
> Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
> 1.Ένα εμπόδιο υψώνεται μεταξύ εσάς και τις φράουλες.Πόσο είναι περιπου το ύψος αυτού του εμποδίου και πως είναι αυτο το εμπόδιο?
> 2.Μπαίνεται στο χωράφι και τρώτε φράουλες. Πόσες περίπου τρώτε?
> 
> -μέχρι να χορτάσω
> 
> ...


Γέλασα πολύ με τις απαντήσεις σου...Μπράβο παιδί μου.Τα εντομοκτόνα,τα φυτοφάρμακα τα σκεφτήκαμε πριν απλώσουμε τα κουλά μας;Χεχε...

----------


## Kassi

ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ..ΤΑ ΑΠΟΤΕΛΕΣΜΑΤΑ....(Χτυπάω πηρούνι)
Εκεί βέβαια που έλεγες για το ότι πάμε στο σπίτι της φίλης να βρούμε το γκόμενο νόμιζα ότι θα ρωτούσες κάτι πιο ανάλογο....

----------


## Adzik

λολλλλ...:):):):) :P:P:P

ταραραραραραραραααμμμ

και οι απαντησεισ ειναι...

1*Re: ΤΕΣΤ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑΣ*


1. Οι δρόμοι αντιπροσωπεύουν την στάση σου στον έρωτα. Αν διάλεξες τον 
σύντομο, Ερωτεύεσαι γρήγορα και ευκολα. Αν διάλεξες τον μεγάλο, το πας αργά και δεν 
ερωτεύεσαι ευκολα. 


2. Ο αριθμός των κόκκινων τριανταφύλλων αντιπροσωπεύει πόσο περιμένεις να 
δώσεις σε μια σχέση. Ο αριθμός των άσπρων λουλουδιών αντιπροσωπεύει ποσο 
περιμένεις να πάρεις απο μια σχέση. Γι αυτό αν κάποιος διάλεξε όλα κόκκινα 
και ένα άσπρο, αυτός ή αυτή περιμένει να δώσει 90% σε μια σχέση και 
περιμένει να πάρει πίσω μόνο 10%. 


3. Αυτή η ερώτηση δείχνει τη στάση σου στο να αντιμετωπίζεις προβλήματα σε 
μια σχέση. Αν ζήτησες απο την καμαριέρα να φέρει την αγαπημένη σου, τότε 
κρύβεσαι απο τα προβλήματα και ίσως ζητάς κάποιον άλλο να παρέμβει. Αν 
πήγες και πήρες την αγαπημένη σου μόνος, τότε είσαι αρκετά ευθύς. Αν 
υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα, το αντιμετωπίζεις. Θες να το παλέψεις κατευθείαν. 


4. Το που τοποθετείς τα λουλούδια δείχνει πόσο συχνά θα ήθελες να βλέπεις 
τον σύντροφο σου. Βάζοντας τα λουλούδια στο κρεβάτι : Χρειάζεσαι πολύ 
επιβεβαίωση στη σχέση, και θα ήθελες να βλέπεις τον συντροφο σου κάθε 
μέρα, αν είναι δυνατον. Βάζοντας τα τριαντάφυλλα στο παράθυρο δείχνει: Οτι 
δεν περιμένεις να βλέπεις τον συντροφο σου συχνά, το να τον/την βλέπεις 
μια φορά την εβδομάδα είναι εντάξει. 


5. Βρίσκοντας τον συντροφο σου να ΚΟΙΜΑΤΑΙ: Δέχεσαι τον ανθρωπο σου όπως 
είναι. Βρίσκοντας τον σύντροφο σου ΞΥΠΝΙΟ: Περιμένεις ο σύντροφος σου να 
ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ για σένα. 


6. Οι δύο δρόμοι του γυρισμού αντιπροσωπεύουν το πόσο χρονικό διάστημα 
μένεις ερωτευμένος/η. Αν διάλεξες τον σύντομο ο έρωτας σου για κάποιον 
διαρκεί συνήθως λίγο. Αν διάλεξες τον μεγάλο, Τείνεις να μένεις 
ερωτευμένος για περισσότερο καιρό. 


*2-τεστ -φραουλεσ...*


Εξήγηση και ανάλυση

Οι φραουλες με το εκλυστικό άρωμα και το κόκκινο χρώμα είναι ένα σύμβολο σεξουαλικής έλξης και πόθου. Ο τρόπος με τον οποίο αντιδράσατε σε αυτήν την ιστορία δείχνει την στάση σας απέναντι στις παράνομες σχέσεις και την κλεμμένη αγάπη.

1.Το ύψος του εμποδίου γύρω από το χωράφι δείχνει τον βαθμό αυτοσυγράτησης και την αντοχή σας στον πειρασμό του σέξ. Όσο πιο ψηλο το εμπόδιο τόσο πιο ισχυρές και οι αντιστάσεις σας.

2.Ο αριθμός των φρουτων που φάγατε αντιστοιχεί στον αριθμο των ανθρώπων που νομίζετε ότι θα μπορούσατε να ποθείτε ανα πάσα στιγμή. Αν σταματήσατε σε μια-δύο φράουλες είστε μάλλον πιστος στην ερωτική σας ζωή. Αν είστε απο αυτους που έφαγαν \"μέχρι σκασμου\" τότε θα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να βαλετε φρένο στις ερωτικές σας ορμές.

3.Οι εξηγήσεις προς τον ιδιοκτήτη δειχνουν πως θα αμυνόσασταν αν σας επιανα στα \"πράσα\".

4.Ο τροπος που περιγράψατε τις φράουλες δίνει μια ιδέα για τα συναισθήματα που έχετε σκεφτόμενοι μια παράνομη σχέση!



..για να δουμε ποσο απιστουλιδεσ ημαστε..:P:P
makia

----------


## Adzik

> _Originally posted by kassi_21_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Adzik_
> και αλλο ενα...
> 
> Περπατάτε στην εξοχή και βλέπετε ένα χωράφι με υπέροχες, ζουμερές φράουλες. Η μυρωδιά τους σας τρυπάει τη μυτη. Ρίχνετε μια ματιά γύρω και δεν υπάρχει κανείς.
> ...

----------


## Kassi

Εμένα όλα μέσα σχεδόν μου έπεσαν....Μια χαρά το τεστάκι...Με αναλύω λοιπόν..
1.Ερωτεύομαι εύκολα.2.Δεν δίνω εύκολα σε μία σχέση έχει δίκιο.Παίρνω-Καλά να είναι τα θύματα..3.Είμαι όντως φυγόπονη.4.Χρειάζομαι πολλή επιβεβαίωση δε λες τίποτα.5.Δέχομαι τον άλλο όπως είναι.6.Τείνω φαντασιωτικά να μένω ερωτευμένη όχι έμπρακτα...Αν θεωρείται ότι όσους εγκατέλειψα τους σκέφτομαι χρόνια στην αρχή έντονα και έπειτα αραιά έρωτας τότε ναι...Χεχε...Κάποτε ήμουν ερωτευμένη με κάποιον έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο..Δεν το ξανακάνω...Οπότε ακόμα δεν ξέρω αν έμπρακτα ερωτεύομαι με μακρά διάρκεια...

Πάμε στο άλλο..
1.Το 1.20 δείχνει μεγάλη αυτοσυγκράτηση;Χεχε....Άσε που τον λέω και ψευτοσιδερένιο τον φράχτη οπότε δεν κωλύομαι και πολύ..Σκλεναρίκοβα;Ναι κοίτα,μου λείπουν μόνο τα γαλάζια της μάτια...χαχα.Είμαι μόλις 4 εκ.πιο ψηλή από εσένα.Το χρυσό βατόμουρο της Σκλεναρίκοβα....Θυμάμαι κάτι έλεγα για Σκλεναρίκοβα σε μια συμμαθήτριά μου και μου την είπε ο τότε καθηγητής μου.Και του λέω..Μα γιατί κύριε;Και του 1.60 τα πόδια έχουν δικαίωμα να απλώνονται στην καρέκλα....Λολ..Απλά το 1.20 μπορώ να το υπερπηδήσω...Το κέρατο δηλαδή το σούρνω έτσι;Χαχα...Καμία σχέση με την αλήθεια...Το οποίο επιβεβαιώνεται και με τα παρακάτω...
2.Τρώω 5 αλλά είναι ξινές.Ορίστε...Κοίτα είχα φτάσει να γουστάρω 6 ταυτόχρονα αλλά ήμουν Δημοτικό οπότε παιδική ανωριμότης.Πέρυσι ας πούμε βγήκα ραντεβού με τρεις διαδοχικά..Δεν έκανε ο ένας,πήγαινα στον άλλο..Και αν υπήρχαν κι άλλοι δεν θα είχα πρόβλημα..Χεχε.Αλλά 5 ταυτόχρονα;Όχι.Μέχρι 3 ίσως...Είπαμε όμως η βιωματική εμπειρία από τη φαντασία απέχει...
3.Ε,ναι.Δεν έγινε και τίποτα.Απ\'ότι βλέπω θα έκανα την πάπια...πραγματικά δεν είμαι άπιστη έτσι;Χεχε...
4.Το λέω ξεκάθαρα.Χάλια οι φράουλες...Αλλά τι απαντώ δίπλα η δικιά σου;δεν αισθάνθηκα να έκλεβα..Χαχα...Εντάξει το παραδέχομαι.Είμαι πεταχτούλα.....Αυτό το τέστ με αδικεί γιατί μόνο άπιστη δε με λες.Ασταθή ναι αλλά όχι άπιστη αν κάνω σχέση.Μου αρέσει η ειλικρίνεια και δεν μπορώ να σε κοροιδέψω σε αυτό τον τομέα.Απλά δυσκολεύομαι να διαλέξω..Οκ,Αντζικ;Θα με παντρευτείς;Τι λες;;;;;Φιλιά.....

----------

